# [PORTAGE] - w jakim pakiecie znajde polecenie lspci ?

## agrypa1

Taki komunikat dostaję:

```
gentoo root # lspci

-bash: lspci: command not found

```

chciałbym znaleźć pakiet, który zawiera lspci.

Próbowałem:

equery b lspci,

qpkg -l lspci oraz inne sposoby, ale nic nie znalazłem.

w jaki sposób nalezy szukac pakietu, gdy znamy tylko plik?

dzieki

agrypa

MOD_EDIT - zmiana nazwy tematu.

----------

## arsen

```

sys-apps/pciutils

```

i zrób coś z tym tytułem wątka, same krzaki.

----------

## rasheed

```
sys-apps/pciutils
```

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## Mihashi

W ramach dawania wędki zamiast ryby:

```
qpkg -f /cośtam
```

F nie L

----------

## arsen

 *Mihashi wrote:*   

> W ramach dawania wędki zamiast ryby:
> 
> ```
> qpkg -f /cośtam
> ```
> ...

 

hmm, to tylko wskaże pakiet ale pod warunkiem że juz ma takie polecenie w systemie, qpkg -f nie potrafi lokalizować nie zainstalowanych aplikacji  :Smile: 

----------

## Mihashi

ano durny jestem, ale nie spałem dwie doby to się nie liczy  :Razz: 

----------

## agrypa1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hmm, to tylko wskaże pakiet ale pod warunkiem że juz ma takie polecenie w systemie, qpkg -f nie potrafi lokalizować nie zainstalowanych aplikacji 

 

Skoro juz przy tym jesteśmy, po zainstalowaniu pciutils faktycznie mozna znaleźć do kogo należy lspci:

gentoo root # equery b lspci

[ Searching for file(s) lspci in *... ]

sys-apps/pciutils-2.1.11-r3 (/sbin/lspci)

W  jaki sposób znaleźć to samo przed instalacją pakietu? przeciez ta informacja jest w portage tree, czyż nie?

I jeszcze jedno: jak ukryć zamaskowane pakiety w komendzie: emerge --search <pakiet>

Dzięki za podpowiedzi.

Agrypa

[/quote][/code]

----------

## arsen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> W jaki sposób znaleźć to samo przed instalacją pakietu? przeciez ta informacja jest w portage tree, czyż nie? 
> 
> 

 

no właśnie że nie tak to jest, equery oraz qpkg robią to na podstawie listy plików co się z danym pakietem instalują, na tej podstawie namierzają pakiet do pliku odpowiedniego, inczej się nie da, takiej informacji nie ma w portage tree.

----------

